# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Leaving for sicily

## nnoska

we are leaving today for our trip to sicily, me my wife and the kids,phl to fco to cta, hopefully it will be easy to get there with no hassels(we are flying usair)cioa erik

----------


## MIke R

enjoy.you will love it...see if the chestnuts are ready for harvesting ( it will be close )...smell the magnificent lemons everywhere...eat..drink...enjoy...there is nothing at all quite like Sicily

----------

